# Anyone get taller during college?



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Just wondering cuz I am a measily 5' 4" and am hoping there is still hope.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I wish. I'm pretty sure lugging around textbooks all day in a backpack has actually made me lose an inch.

But no, I haven't grown since I was like 12 years old.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wear platform shoes, hehe.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:2lpbmd4x]nrPKaTDkQvE[/youtube:2lpbmd4x]


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I had my last growth spurt when I was 19.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

I'm 18 and 5'3". I know the feeling.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I got shorter.....


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

My step-brother gained several inches while he was in the Marines. His Dad did the same thing in the Navy. So... it's possible... but don't hold your breath.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I was 5'11" a little before turning 16, so I was within an inch of my full adult height of 6' by then.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm hoping I shrink a few inches over the next few years . You're always picked out of a crowd when you're as tall as me.

If I grow any more at all I won't be able to join the Navy - that's my if all else fails plan - if I fail at everything else at least there's still the military.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> [youtube:18b1j1gu]nrPKaTDkQvE[/youtube:18b1j1gu]


eeeee, wow. That's rough. I like my height but I used to think I was way too big. I grew way before the other kids so I've felt like a giant for some time now, though I'm just 5'6"


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

Scottie pippen grew from 6'1 to 6'7" or 6'8" while in college, so did David Robinson 6'4 to 7'1 while in the navy.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I wish. I'm pretty sure lugging around textbooks all day in a backpack has actually made me lose an inch.
> 
> But no, I haven't grown since I was like 12 years old.


 :ditto I've been 5'1'' since the sixth grade and I'm in my fourth year in college. Sorry.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

He's a guy. If a woman was growing during college there's probably something wrong.


----------



## x34 (Oct 11, 2008)

Are you a freshman? So that would make you 17 or 18 years old? Males continue to grow till they are in their early twenties. You definitely have time.


----------



## random222 (Jun 21, 2007)

A little bit, half an inch or so.

The stories of pippen or robinson growing inches during college might be true, but they were already above-average height to begin with.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I think I lost an inch...


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

I think I may be a half inch or so taller than I was at 18. I am 24 now and just barely under 5'9". It is really kind of hard to tell though.

Some people do grow into their early twenties. You have to achieve that growth before the growth plates in your bones fuse, though. Consult a doctor who can do an x ray and tell you your "bone age" to see if you have any more growth potential.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Pretty sure I stopped growing in my sophomore year of highschool. :|


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't gotten taller since 8th grade. I was the tallest in my class from kindergarten to 7th grade and then one of the shortest by highschool.


----------



## punkboy92 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well Dennis Rodman went from 5'9" to 6'8" at the age of 20!!!!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I was about 5' 8" or 5' 9" when I graduated high school. I eventually made it to 6 feet. Yeah, it's possible. Everyone matures at their own pace.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

If you're a guy, there's definitely a chance you could grow taller. I think I heard males can grow up until their mid-twenties. I was 5'8" in 4th grade and finished growing before I started high school. My dad is 6'8" though, so I was doomed to be a giant.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I stopped growing at 16, same as my dad but I am still 5 inches shorter than him. Personally, I don't know anyone who has grown after 18.


----------

